# Infinity Wrap (K) XS - 3XL



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Some will love it, some will hate it, but I think only a few will be on the fence about this one.

http://blog.nobleknits.com/2013/01/infinity-wrap-free-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I kind of like it, but the work shows sure is messy looking in the front!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I like it but it looks kind of restrictive, like a straight jacket. How would one move in it? Like to work on a computer are anything else?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well at first I was on the fence and then fell to the not my cup of tea side. But my nieces would absolutely love it. Of course they weigh 100 lbs. soaking wet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Still on the fence!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

This one is definitely loved by many of the "younger" girls. I've seen a lot of different takes on this style. I like it best in a mohair-type yarn; something soft, light, and with a bit of "fluff".


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like to see it modeled on a person with arms. I can imagine use of your arms would be limited and the messy twist turn me off.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I do kind of like the look of it, but It is something I wouldn't want to make or wear. Too restrictive.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

jinx said:


> I would like to see it modeled on a person with arms. I can imagine use of your arms would be limited and the messy twist turn me off.


This is pretty much the same style but on this model it doesn't look nearly as restrictive. I think the way the brown one is put one the form to show how its made makes it look funny and tight, plus the color and yarn doesn't do it any justice. To me, this one looks much better, and yet it's the same style.

http://www.yarn.com/product/feza-infinity-wrap-free-pattern/


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

That DOES make it look better.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> That DOES make it look better.


Yes, well they didn't choose just an average looking model either, now did they?!?!?!?


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Not exactly.................


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not my cup of hot chocolate but I am sure there are plenty of folks who will like it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

downloaded something similar few years back have not made it that's for sure.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like the big holes in the front. It looks messy.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

No, I will not be making this one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I must say that, at first glance, I thought it was a garment _meant_ for double-arm amputees.

Yes, it does look less then practical, and it does look messy/holey in front. I use a backpack instead of a shoulder or handbag. It wouldn't work with the backpack. Doing things in the kitchen? Not if it involves getting anything down from a high shelf. Sitting knitting in front of the TV? Yes, it works for that.

I wonder what it looks like / what it covers or leaves uncovered on the backside. Would it hurt in this day of film-less photography to show the rear too??


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks much better on the model....but I think it's not something I would make.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

From the pattern, the back is a big block of sideways ribbing -- very plain. I wouldn't make it as a wrap (everyone I know has arms and uses them) but I might make it much smaller as a cowl. 

The site describes the yarn as of "varying widths" -- bet that's what causes the odd nubbs. It would look smoother in a regular yarn, and the "how did they do it?" connection in the front is interesting.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you print the pattern, it shows a long rectangle, looped at one end for hole, sewn down center, 5" left open at bottom to lace thru and sew ends. I like it, but would make it thinner 
depthwise. Can't see it all the way to waist. I, also, think there is a way to have armholes. Will fool with a piece of fabric and see what happens. Maggie


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting, not my thing though.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Quite like it, but I think someone's cat got to the front of it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> I kind of like it, but the work shows sure is messy looking in the front!


I agree. I saw a similar looking wrap few years ago at a LYS. But it fit better. The front was actually knit like a huge cable crossing. I had forgotten about it until I saw this similar wrap. And a grafting of stitches at the back didn't show any seam. I remember I was a little upset with the shop owner because of course she refused to give me the pattern without buying the yarn. :hunf:


----------



## stringtoathing (Jul 6, 2014)

I can see some good intentions to this and I am bookmarking it to play with some design elements this winter. Tighter closure in the front for a start.  it has good bones just not so much on application. 

Looking forward to playing with it. Always nice to be inspired!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Quite like it, but I think *someone's cat got to the front of it* :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: Thanks for making me laugh out loud and startle the feline on my lap!



Linda6885 said:


> I agree. I saw a similar looking wrap few years ago at a LYS. But it fit better. The front was actually knit like a huge cable crossing. I had forgotten about it until I saw this similar wrap. And a grafting of stitches at the back didn't show any seam. I remember I was a little upset with the shop owner because of course *she refused to give me the pattern without buying the yarn.* :hunf:


That isn't always the best business attitude. There's a yarn shop here - used to be located across the street from where we have Sunday Knitting Meeting - and she had a pattern I just _had_ to have. She wouldn't sell the pattern alone, so I caved and bought enough skeins of a Noro yarn (which I hate) _just_ to have the pattern. I made it with the yarns I wanted to, while that beautiful Noro sat in my stash. When a new member of our group showed up using Noro, I gave her mine. She's happy, and I'm happy, but that shop owner lost my business forever. How unsmart is _that_?!


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I downloaded the pattern. It looks easy, and depending on the yarn used it could be a glamorous evening wrap or a winter time wrap for sitting and knitting. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I've saved the pattern to compare with a couple other similar ones. Not what would look so good n me, but I intend one of these for my one (have 2) DIL who is petite enough wear it, and who I think will love it. I overheard her say it can be a little chilly in her house in winter, end she prefers not to wear cardigans.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Definitely right, not on the fence about this one. Don't care for it.


----------

